# Troy Bilt Npt tires.



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw this at Lowes today. Pretty darn cool. Anyone use one yet. I was in a rush didn't get to roll it around to get a feel for it. Just stopped in for shop vac bags and ended up in the small engine section happens every time.Pretty sure it was on a Troy. May be the way of future blowers never know.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

We discussed these in an earlier thread..the general concensus was: a cheap cost-cutting measure given marketing spin as a great innovation.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you can send me a link for that thread please. I punched in a couple keywords before posting but found nothing. I've been MIA here for a while. Got some catching up to do.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks to me that those would provide a pretty rough ride on pavement. Also wonder how much side slip you would get if going cross ways on a bit of an incline.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

guilateen02 said:


> If you can send me a link for that thread please. I punched in a couple keywords before posting but found nothing. I've been MIA here for a while. Got some catching up to do.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ess-tires.html#/topics/97666?page=1&_k=w3q18c


----------

